
Early History of Unix: Unix Is Born and the Introduction of Pipes (1997) - majke
http://people.fas.harvard.edu/~lib113/reference/unix/unix2.html
======
infodroid
_Design and build software, even operating systems, to be tried early, ideally
within weeks. Don 't hesitate to throw away the clumsy parts and rebuild
them._

It is interesting that early Unix tool builders in the 1970's recognized the
value of what were later known as lean or agile software principles. This must
have been quite radical for the time compared with waterfall development.

~~~
UK-AL
I'd say its the default mode for developers.

Waterfall is what you get when business people try to apply traditional
business principles to software.

~~~
infodroid
> I'd say its the default mode for developers.

In my experience, seeking early feedback isn't a natural tendency for
developers, whereas working with cool technologies on challenging technical
problems is. This is why developers prefer the "big bang" style of
development, which allows them to perfect their code and over-engineer the
solution while delaying the inevitable confrontation with reality. They also
fear the prospect of this reality check because it might require them to throw
away large chunks of their code, which they often resist because, like most
people, they get too attached to their own work. So they can't see its actual
faults or else can't bear to recognize that there was something wrong with it,
an unwelcome blow to their self-esteem.

------
Deutscher
Where is Part 1? I tried replacing the '2' in the URL with a '1' (and also
tried removing it) but got their 404.

~~~
marxidad
The whole chapter is at
[http://people.fas.harvard.edu/~lib113/reference/unix/unix9.t...](http://people.fas.harvard.edu/~lib113/reference/unix/unix9.txt)

